# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guild Wars 2 - Arah Dungeon Explorable Guide - Path 1

## excolted

Hey Guys,

Just wanna share another Guide from me. this time Arah Dungeon Explorable - Path 1. This is the legit way, so do not expect some exploit in it.




Cheers!

----------

